# Roubaix Elite Sizing



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am trying to determine between a 58cm and a 56cm Roubaix. My measurements are the following:

Height: 72.00 in (6 feet)
Sternum Notch: 58.00 in
Inseam Length: 33.25 in
Arm Length: 25.50 in
Shoulder Width: 17.50 in
Flexiblity: 4
Weight: 180.00 lbs
Foot Size: 13.00 USMens 

Wrenchscience recommends:

WS Recommended Sizes 
Frame Size center-to-center: 55 cm
Frame Size center-to-top: 57 cm
Overall Reach: 67.82 cm
Saddle Height: 74.58 cm
Handlebar Width: 44 cm


I currently ride a 58 cm allez elite, and it seems a little long. The 58 Roubaix seems long while the 56 seems a little small. What do you all recommend that I go with? Any other riders with similar dimensions?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

I guess since my recommended reach is 678, and the top tube on the 56 is 565, that gives me 113 mm for the stem. Slacking it up a little, a 100mm stem would make sense. Hmmm, I think I answered my own question; I am going with the 56.

Mike


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm 6' on a Roubaix comp , 58


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm 6' and ride a 58 with a short stem. If you go with the 56, aren't you going to have to jack the seat up and have a pretty good saddle to bar drop. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of the Roubaix? Might as well go with a Tarmac.


----------



## jsf1993 (Jul 3, 2007)

A little over 6' and I find my '08 56 Roubaix Pro to be very comfortable over thousands of miles of riding and my measurements are very similar to yours. 

Hope that this helps.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jd3 said:


> I'm 6' and ride a 58 with a short stem. If you go with the 56, aren't you going to have to jack the seat up and have a pretty good saddle to bar drop. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of the Roubaix? Might as well go with a Tarmac.


While I follow this logic and it makes some sense initially, I don't think it's a good way to decide on frame size. Essentially what you're doing is letting frame stack (part of which is determined by HT length) guide your decision, because a smaller frame size has a shorter HTL, thus shorter stack; larger size, taller stack. But that disregards the fact that TT length is more critical to a correct fit - along with an appropriate _length_ stem for proper reach.

A better method (IMHO) would be to choose frame size based on TT length _first_ and if need be, adjust saddle to bar drop by using an appropriate stem _angle_.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Mar 16, 2008)

I am 6' with a 31 inseam.

56 Roubaix Elite is my current steed....no pressure points, very efficient and comfortable.

58 felt huge


----------



## Gevorg (Sep 18, 2006)

I am 5'11" with 32.5" inseam and ride 58cm tarmac, 56 felt to crowded in the cockpit.
BTW my Lemond is 57 cm 
Adjusting bike with wrong frame size with seat height and stem can significantly change the handling of the bike. I would say test ride both 56 and 58 properly fitted, take them to flat section, climb, twisty downhill and see which one you like


----------



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I went with the 56 and just did my first 50 mile ride on it. The only thing that seemed a little strange was that when I get out of the saddle and lean forward, my legs occasionally nick the handlebars. I think moving to a 110 mm stem will fix that. Otherwise it feels much more comfortable than my 58 allez while seated. I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

By the way, I was able to get the '08 expert for $2250.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Enjoy


----------

